# Found Picture from Bruce Chiu's Florida Camp



## Guro Harold (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I don't know where I got this picture from but it is a picture of GM Remy Presas and some of the black belts who attended Bruce's camp that year (about Feb 2000).

There were more black belts present but not in this picture.

Please feel free to download it for your archives.

Note:The original jpg image has slightly better resolution.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2003)

Can anyone else add to this? More pictures of the Prof. and his top instructors at camps?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 16, 2003)

This was a pic of the members of the International Board that Remy was forming.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 16, 2003)

Actually, this looks like my photo that Janice took for me at that camp. I had forward it to a bunch of people. I'll check more into that when I get back from camp.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 22, 2003)

Cool picture Harold.  I think I was there.  Roland and David and Ray went over to Jonny Quests school afterwards to do  a mini seminar for his students,  I think  i met you, Aldon and Mike there if I'm not mistaken.

Andy


----------



## AldonAsher (Oct 23, 2003)

I think you are right, Andy.  Wow.  It doesn't seem that long ago.


----------

